# Radio Question



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I need some advice. My 69 has the stock AM radio. I want to have FM but do not want to do any cutting either behind or in the front of the dash in order to install a FM radio.

Is there a aftermarket radio that will fit the stock location?

Also I have read about different conversions that are done to the stock radio to add FM. Has anybody had any experience with this?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Mark, yes, I have the original AM radio box that has been converted to AM, FM and Aux port. John Cavanaugh at [email protected] can help you. I have a couple pictures of his work in My Garage. Regards, Matt


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Good, thanks for the information. I'll look into it.

Mark


----------



## mbergin (Jun 19, 2012)

I picked up an aftermarket digital AM/FM with aux port from Ames for $239. No cutting involved and it looks close to stock. Easy to install with RCA cables to an amp in the glovebox. Most folks don't know it's not original. If you want fully stock looking, go for the modification of the original. Take a look at the Ames catalog though. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

